# Sirius connection through bmw aux input?



## tanev (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi,
Just wondering if I could hook up any Sirius unit available to my 2005 325i headunit through BMW aux input (which I have and plan to install)? Has anybody done this? Is there any difference in sound quality vs. hooking it up directly to the CD Changer input in the trunk?
Thanks.


----------



## cambie (Mar 13, 2005)

you'd lose all your program info, which would suck.


----------



## tanev (Mar 17, 2005)

cambie said:


> you'd lose all your program info, which would suck.


How about if you put one in docking cradle and that you look for the station/artist, etc on the sirius unit screen?
Thanks.
Peter


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

tanev said:


> Hi,
> Just wondering if I could hook up any Sirius unit available to my 2005 325i headunit through BMW aux input (which I have and plan to install)? Has anybody done this? Is there any difference in sound quality vs. hooking it up directly to the CD Changer input in the trunk?
> Thanks.


Did you order the Sirius Sat radio prep kit? If you didn't, you won't be able to use the BMW Sirius kit.

Yes, you can connect a Sirius PnP receiver to your audio system via the aux audio input. You will need to purchase a car kit for the receiver that includes a cradle, audio cable, antenna and cigarette lighter power cord. The Sirius unit "receives" the sat signal and ouputs the audio through your audio system. All the channel selections are done via this unit, not your head unit and there are no steering wheel controls. If you purchase a home kit, you can use the same Sirius receiver in your house - connected to a stereo receiver.

If you have the Sirius prep kit, you can install the BMW Sirius receiver in the trunk and control it via your head unit and steering wheel controls. I have the BMW Sirius kit installed in my 2003 530i and two (2) PnP receivers. I have two home kits and one car kit. Check www.crutchfield.com or www.sirius.com to see what PnP kits are available. Sirius currently has $50 rebates for many units if you commit for at least six (6) months of service.

Hope this helps....JL


----------



## tanev (Mar 17, 2005)

SRFast said:


> Did you order the Sirius Sat radio prep kit? If you didn't, you won't be able to use the BMW Sirius kit.
> 
> Yes, you can connect a Sirius PnP receiver to your audio system via the aux audio input. You will need to purchase a car kit for the receiver that includes a cradle, audio cable, antenna and cigarette lighter power cord. The Sirius unit "receives" the sat signal and ouputs the audio through your audio system. All the channel selections are done via this unit, not your head unit and there are no steering wheel controls. If you purchase a home kit, you can use the same Sirius receiver in your house - connected to a stereo receiver.
> 
> ...


SRfast,
Thanks for your suggestions. My car is 2005 325 ZPP and is Sirius ready. However, I have an Alpine 6CD/MP3 Changer in my trunk and attempts to install the BMW Sirius Car kit did gime me some background noise on the CD changer. I am not sure if this was same powder supply generated noise or something else, but that is why I am looking at alternative solutions.
Thanks,
Peter


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

tanev said:


> Hi,
> Just wondering if I could hook up any Sirius unit available to my 2005 325i headunit through BMW aux input (which I have and plan to install)? Has anybody done this? Is there any difference in sound quality vs. hooking it up directly to the CD Changer input in the trunk?
> Thanks.


Yes you can, assuming it is a standard Sirius unit that would ordinarily use something like a tape adapter to connect to a car stereo. I'm not familiar with the Sirius product line, so I can't help you with specific receivers.

In my previous car (325) connected an XM Roady 2 in this manner. The hard part is figuring out where to put the thing on the dashboard. There isn't much space.


----------

